# peergarden - any good



## arj154 (Jul 23, 2006)

a friend of mine recommend peer garden but i was wondering if it is any good or does zone alarm do the job?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

> Can PeerGuardian replace my firewall?
> 
> No! PeerGuardian has been heavily optimized for what it needs to do and is _not_ a replacement for your firewall.


----------



## arj154 (Jul 23, 2006)

should i keep it as a extra to add to my security programs or should i just uninstall it?

ive still got zone alarm security suite and ive also got, avg anti virius, spybot search and destroy, spyware blaster and ad-aware


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The programs you have should be enough. Peer Guardian is mainly used with P2P file-sharing programs (which we can't offer any advice on)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think we'll close this, since as mentioned, P2P applications are off-topic here at TSF.


----------

